
You have a story, and Fly Messages has the mask / Anonymously Share - amjada
https://flymessages.com/
======
amjada
Fly Messages is an extremely unique social media platform that allows users
the opportunity to voice their stories and opinions without fear of people
having access to their name and entire profile. You don’t need to have an
account. Fly Messages allows you to post an update, story, or message
anonymously with the whole world. Your privacy is never violated with Fly
Messages’ secure connection. All of the user data is encrypted so there is no
threat of your private information getting out there if you don’t want it to.

